# Where can I buy foam



## LadyMc (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi

I am trying to find out where I can buy foam cut to size and also poly beads for filling bean bags.

Any help with this would be much appreciated

TIA

Jo


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dragonmart or Satwa


----------



## LadyMc (Oct 9, 2012)

Fantastic.
Thanks


----------

